# Help finding German TD cues



## bmpde30 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello. 

I was just wondering if anyone would know where I could find Technical Director cues in German. (Tighten up, Widen out, Tilt up, Tilt Down, Pan, Camera 1 your hot ect.) I have an internship set up in Germany in June. I can speak it well but I have no Idea on the proper lingo. Thanks! Mitch


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 22, 2009)

Try the website: new Theatre Words. I'm not sure if the book or online version would include camera operator instructions or not.


----------



## Footer (Apr 23, 2009)

Yahoo! Babel Fish - Text Translation and Web Page Translation could be a start. 

However, I don't think it will get you too far in the realm of actually saying it. Might want to find someone to speak German to give you a crash course.


----------



## NickJones (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, my guess is that Babel Fish won't help much, maybe try googling german film making tips, then translate them back into English to work out what word means what.
Maybe try the German Google and TD cues? Just a guess,
Nick


----------



## lieperjp (Apr 24, 2009)

Try searching "film satz" (film terms) or "film begriffe" (film phrases) at Google.de - it will pull up pages written (hopefully) by Germans.

Then use www.google.com/translate to translate the pages.

Finding someone who actually uses the terms would be 100 times better, though.


----------

